# Basset Hound



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Had Request from a stick club member to do a Basset Hound for his wife (not met her so don't know if it will be a good swap  )

made a start roughing out - using power for a change


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Swooping a good basset hound stick for his wife could be tricky I would get some good photos of her 1st and check her teeth and temperament lol

nice project gloops haven't seen any basset hounds done .Basic shape coming along well


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Will it go on a short stocky shank Gloops?  Nicely shaped. What are the dominions?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great start! Been thinking about doing a hound myself.

Got a few one liners rolling around in my head about the stick for wife, but as this is a classy forum I'll keep them to myself........


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Not that classy. I'm here.

Teeth can be fixed, temperament not so much.

Should be a fun project-the hound, not the wife.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the wife may be a great project as long as she dosnt growl / snarl :devil: not sure that I would want two of them ?


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Will it go on a short stocky shank Gloops?  Nicely shaped. What are the dominions?


The shank will be my standard 45" long and the head size is approx 3' nose to back of head, 2 1/2" across ears (at present) and

3 1/2 " tall. Lime.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Some time in the shop yesterday after looking at my rough out and thinking I must have had a senior moment or been thinking about the wife (LOL) when wielding the power tool it seemed to me that the ears were not long enough (measure twice cut once), addaed a bit of plasticine to give a better visual.















Chopped the ears on bandsaw and added materiai for a rework







































Now to sort the ears out.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice fix Gloop. I often with I had measured three time.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Mor movement today, reshaped ears an added more detail.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looks better nice rework job. I often use plasticine for visuals

another good project interesting to follow . where did you get your research pics from


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> looks better nice rework job. I often use plasticine for visuals
> 
> another good project interesting to follow . where did you get your research pics from


First port of call is Google Images and then on to specific subject sites, also keep my eyes open at car boot sales for reference material, books or good detail models/ornaments. I have also in the past been cheeky if I have seen a good looking dog and asked the owners if I could take a few pics, most oblige.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well shaped and proportioned Gloops. I a book on dogs patterns a few weeks ago. but I am disappointed in it. The patterns are not as well detailed as I thought the would be.

.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Well shaped and proportioned Gloops. I a book on dogs patterns a few weeks ago. but I am disappointed in it. The patterns are not as well detailed as I thought the would be.
> .


Have had that problem in the past, I now make all my own patterns on my iPad using photographs taken from camera, pictures, models, ornaments, in fact just been out to a garden centre and the had a good selection animal ornaments for home or garden and a couple spotted my eye so whilst I was looking I took my mandatory 3 views to make a pattern from, these are one of the dogs



















Will probably only use 2 side & plan view to make pattern for sticking on block.
The patterns are made using Sketchbook Pro iPad app.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have done the same with Santa's. One of my goals this year is to improve my ability to carve different expressions both with animals and human faceses.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

stick dressing at its best nice one


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Had a bit more time in the shop so more progress, reduced thickness of ears and general tidy up, and completed texturing



















































This is the diamond burr I use for Hair.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you have given him that droopy look that a basset has nice one

its coming on very well

it will look good mmounted on a shank.

your friend will be pleased with it.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

looks great. I am interested to see how the seam on the ears looks after the paint work


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Gloops. Your captured the basset look well. I used the same kind of burr on hair in the passed also.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

The the saga of Bertie the Basset continues -

Since my last post ( 16th March ) I picked him up again - and still was not happy with the ears, so off they came again and new blocks were added.























The blocks were then roughed out to resemble the start of his new, new, ears





















The ears were then built up using "Kulis Karvit" an epoxy putty similar to Milliput, this was to extend the ears under the snout/nose area and left to harden.















Ears then finished shaped and textured and now ready for painting





















After this saga I have roughed a new blank out with correct ears for future completion


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

now's that's both dedication and determination . and a good job you have done to.

I like you have remodelled several things and once done you cant tell its been changed once painted

I remodelled the dodo but it was a case of removing more material not adding to it so slightly easier in many ways .as I found better reference material with partial front views .

its difficult to use painting that was done a few centuries ago due to artist using artistic license But found a few photos of a stuffed dodo which helped.

I have carved quite a few different animals and water fowl but never done a dog so when I finish the projects I am doing its something I will have to try

It can only help to improve both my carvings and ideas . I don't want the work to becomes stale

worst thing to do is just to repeat what you do and never move on then it becomes boring both for my self and for others who look at it which in the long term wont sell your sticks


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Gloops..Shows you do not have to give up if something is not right at first. I like the expression you gave the basset hound.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Thnaks for the comments Cobalt and CV3, I thought I had done too much work to have given up on it, and hate being beaten by something that is easily reworked with materials available . Epoxy Putty is used by Taxidermists to rebuild bone that is missing.

Cobalt re your info on yout DODO check out Google Images there are loads of images and photos on Dodo.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Most of the time there is a solution.It is rear form me to though out Something i have started and have had trouble with.. I can't always see the answer at first. I will stick it on what I call the later shelf and In time I will come up with a solution or see something in a book or video on how I can fix it or change the carving to complete it. With time and experiences the shelf if not as full as it use to be but there is always some thing up there.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Excellent info on a "fix" Gloops, perhaps I will have less fire wood afire reading your post!


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 29, 2016)

That is really good looking Gloops. Keep up the good work looking forward to seeing it being painted.


----------

